# Bowtech's Newest 2011 bow



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Nice camo choice for sure


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

lets see some more :tongue:


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

assassinator or whatever its called


----------



## TJ_ (May 21, 2002)

Not a Bowtech guy, but, looks like they finally got the grip right.


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Is that all?...


----------



## Bowbuster123 (Dec 16, 2006)

Looks like no option for sideplates????


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

y dont u post the specs on it. or heack for that matter a whole pic of the bow


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Cus I trying to watch some football....lol...but if Tampa keeps playing like they are then this will go faster....come on lets go Bucs.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Actually. I think the grip looks perfect. Bout time


----------



## tapout155 (Jan 23, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> Cus I trying to watch some football....lol...but if Tampa keeps playing like they are then this will go faster....come on lets go Bucs.


Wow another bucks fan huh??? I dont think i've ever met another one. Now i dont feel so alone


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:bored:

:izza:


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Looks like a pse grip!


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

Halftime, time for the rest of the pics


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

camoman73 said:


> Looks like a pse grip!


But a lot better looking.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Ok Half time...17-6 Bucs are not doing good....and that makes me MAD...so now I might go slower....so we need some Tampa fans


----------



## Waknstak6 (Dec 27, 2008)

y are you doin this to us!!!! lol


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

my love belongs to the FALCONS!!!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

like the looks of the grip


----------



## mosthatedkennel (Jun 23, 2009)

If you want come clean with the pics, how does it shoot? Give us some specs on it... Maybe TB needs some good karma in their life.. lol


----------



## 14koyote (Nov 29, 2009)

Lets go rams. :moon:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

lets see it all!


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Im peeing myself right now. Go dolphins.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Just to clarify? Is this the assassin???


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> Just to clarify? Is this the assassin???


It really doesn't look like the same bow as the Bowtech Vids. Those are clearly the hardcore limbs and Destroyer pockets. Should be exciting


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Koontzy said:


> Just to clarify? Is this the assassin???


No...it's the S.......oops, almost said it.. :zip: Don't know if pics are supposed to be out yet... :wink:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> Just to clarify? Is this the assassin???


Thats a BIG NO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Stop that!!!

Put that bow away and go watch your game. 

Save it for the ATA Show.


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

I wonder if this is how Brett Favre felt waiting for a return text message from that girl? Anticipation!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Ok so it begins with a S and isn't the assassin.... allright! Let's see more!!!


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Lets just see it already.

I am waiting patiently for the new Bowtechs to come out although I already ordered a Carbon Element the other day.

NJBB


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Hmmmmm...........no side plates..........I'm thinking maybe this is the new target bow from Bowtech.......:shhh:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

you can skip the bootom of the bow and just post the whole thing.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Ok ...good news we scored...17-9 
so this is the name of the bow ...The Specialist....

lets go D


----------



## Onel (Jul 30, 2010)

Can you tell us how many bows in their 2011 lineup?

How bout specs on hearthbreaker and assassin?

Please? :eyebrows:


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

wdriver said:


> Hmmmmm...........no side plates..........I'm thinking maybe this is the new target bow from Bowtech.......:shhh:


Thats what I was thinking....centerpivot with destroyer cams and a flex guard! That would be sweet!


----------



## Cornfed (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks interesting!


----------



## quickcat18 (Feb 23, 2010)

this is fun...


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

Yeah, this is fun lol..


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Hey I think this is worken...we scored 17-12...lets go Bucs.

bigger pic of the grip area


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

deerhunter81 said:


> Thats what I was thinking....centerpivot with destroyer cams and a flex guard! That would be sweet!


That doesn't look like any CenterPivot riser I've ever seen. :wink:


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

hmm longer ATA or lower priced destroyer? this looks awesome, lets go bucs!!! i need to see this bow!!!!!


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet! Love the engraving.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

possum boy said:


> hmm longer ATA or lower priced destroyer? this looks awesome, lets go bucs!!! i need to see this bow!!!!!


see know your getting it...lets go Bucs


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

So far I'm likeing it. Bring on some more pics of the riser or cams.. yeah


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Wait. The Bucs are still a team?

:izza:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Shinsou said:


> Wait. The Bucs are still a team?
> 
> :izza:


The Bucs? Who are the Bucs?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

is this another overdrive binary? if so, then it definatley is a new destroyer, prob a lower priced version, with more bh, and less speed (335-) with an msrp around 700-800, which would be sweeeeeeeet!!!!


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

The camo does look nice.... but I prefer the optifade myself, hoping bowtech still offering optifade for 2011


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

standard camo for '11 is mossy oak treestand, love the camo too


----------



## robe5529 (Jul 16, 2010)

go ahead and show us.... we all know they come out tomorrow!


----------



## Onel (Jul 30, 2010)

Alright! more more more! :grin::set1_applaud::drum:


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

the main bow or what you folks seem to be calling flagship bow will not be unveiled until the ata show


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

I like the name.
:thumbs_up


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

bowsmith said:


> The Bucs? Who are the Bucs?



now see what you did


----------



## Onel (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey we didnt do anything ahaha!


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

archeryxXx said:


> now see what you did


please dont let the ignorance of others make all of us suffer!!!


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

its a 36" ale-axle destroyer. GEEZE. just has a different name


----------



## rwells (Sep 21, 2007)

archeryxXx said:


> now see what you did


That listen to them they a little slow if you know what I mean


----------



## robe5529 (Jul 16, 2010)

oh! that aint right..


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

archeryxXx said:


> now see what you did


Thanx alot bowsmith.


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

more????


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

If XXX is posting based on Buc's performance....we'll never see the rest!


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

C-Town Trucker said:


> If XXX is posting based on Buc's performance....we'll never see the rest!


shhhhhhh!!!! cut it out guys!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

flx guard


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

carlosii said:


> flx guard


Glad to see that.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

well the bucs managed to win, post it up


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Bucs win bucs win...............yes bucs win!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

yayyyyyyyyy! goooooo buuuccccsssss!!!!!!!!!! Pics?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

archeryxXx said:


> Bucs win bucs win...............yes bucs win!!!!!!!!!


YES!!! now pics!!!


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

I'm going hunting in 20 minutes so post up soon!!! Er,, 10 minutes:wink:


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

possum boy said:


> YES!!! now pics!!!


I would wait till the ata show to see pics


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> I would wait till the ata show to see pics


why wait when we can see them now?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

possum boy said:


> why wait when we can see them now?


I guess I will just see yours anyway


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

parkerbows said:


> I guess I will just see yours anyway


once we get them!


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like OverDrive Binary and HardCore limbs..... we can see that much.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Limb Pocket and cam


----------



## Aggieland (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Definitely a target bow!


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

looks friggin sick!!! please show the whole thing or things! (looks like you have 1 camo and 1 in black/smoke chrome?)


----------



## Onel (Jul 30, 2010)

Target bow? oh i'm a have one!


----------



## ChaseK (Aug 12, 2009)

Looks like it'll be decently smooth. 

I liked the 340. If this is a cheaper an 7" BH like the 340 I might be kindly interested.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Definitely a target bow!


I don't need a target bow, but it is looking good!!!


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

whole riser???????????:teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth::teeth:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

God that was a good game....wow....Should we watch the Seattle game first?


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

no. i hate football. one of the most over rated things this country has ever seen. ever. lets see more bow pics.


----------



## robe5529 (Jul 16, 2010)

Never pullin for the bucs again!


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

If Tampa Bay wins the Super Bowl will you show us 2012 models?


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

Come on need a full bow pic!!


----------



## CW96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Can you PLEASE just show a picture, just one picture of the whole bow and the specs. PLEASE!


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> God that was a good game....wow....Should we watch the Seattle game first?


noooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. now please


----------



## robe5529 (Jul 16, 2010)

FALCONS JUST DID PULL IT OFF:RockOn::jam::greenwithenvy:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

White?


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

this guy is a sick individual. he is getting a kick out of you guys drooling and foaming at the mouth. i am sure he is laughing his ***** off with the image in his head of you guys doing so.


----------



## robe5529 (Jul 16, 2010)

At home i usually dont have to beg this much.......


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

nice...a longer ata destroyer possibly? :darkbeer:


----------



## Archer917 (Dec 28, 2008)

Not a Bowtech man but so far that is one good looking bow!!!


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

please please please more???? names of bows???? i dont think he is a sick bloke, i reckon he is the best bloke on the planet atm lolz


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

android said:


> this guy is a sick individual. he is getting a kick out of you guys drooling and foaming at the mouth. i am sure he is laughing his ***** off with the image in his head of you guys doing so.


You know what is sad I got to shoot this bow and I have not held my new PSE yet...that sucks


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

more. more. more. more pleeeeeeeaaaaaasssssssseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

C-Town Trucker said:


> If Tampa Bay wins the Super Bowl will you show us 2012 models?


Thats a big 10-4 buddy


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

What sux is a PSE Pro staffer teasing the crap out of BowTech guys...:BangHead:


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so far it looks good


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

i was kidding! gee


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

wow nice finish!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

MrBowtech2008 said:


> please please please more???? names of bows???? i dont think he is a sick bloke, i reckon he is the best bloke on the planet atm lolz


Name of the bow is "The Specialist" 
37.5" ATA....BH 7.25"..... 330 IBO/ATA/WHAT EVER YOU WANT TO CALL IT NOW/FAST


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

is it true that the center pivots are no longer?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

just looked on the aussiebowhunter.com forum (don't ask why) and there's all of these pics, pics of the heartbreaker and assassin, pics of the 2011 350, and new finishes (white, fade from black to red, others) go on bowtech archery's fan page on facebook and somebody posted a link, you have to join to see the pics though.


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

Draw Length?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

What draw lengths is it going to be available in...in other words are the short draw guys going to be able to get one?


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

that is me on aussiebowhunter.com.


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

Love those specs. Should be able to kill some foam and paper with that!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

I posted then lastnight


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Black Grip


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

more???? flagship bow???? :teeth:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

It shoots as good as it looks...good Job Bowtech.


----------



## CW96 (Dec 9, 2009)

Are they realy waiting till January to release the flagship bow?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

any specs posted?
Is that the longer version of the destroyer?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

MrBowtech2008 said:


> more???? flagship bow???? :teeth:


Not going there...sorry.....I ask and said Please!!!!!!. they said NO! ...I didnt even get to see it.....and boy was I looken for it.


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> Not going there...sorry.....I ask and said Please!!!!!!. they said NO! ...I didnt even get to see it.....and boy was I looken for it.


lol ok. anymore pics we can see? like someone shootin the Specialist?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

any idea on price??? this bow is my EXACT specs for a target bow!!!


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

Call your rep and bribe him for a look.


----------



## android (Sep 23, 2010)

whats the specs on the heart breaker? looks like in a way maybe its a nother version of the assassin


----------



## SOLO_SLAYER (Nov 5, 2005)

That Destroyer in white sure is nice.


----------



## dpops211 (Jan 15, 2009)

Deeper groove cams on the new destroyer? Also, is it just me or does the grip look wider?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Ok thats all I got....
3 new bows 
The Specialist...37.5" ata with 7.25"BH 330 IBO
Assassin....R.A.K....333 IBO.30.5".ata ....7" BH ......$599.00
HeartBreaker....R.A.K...308 IBO...thats at 27" draw at 60lb ..30.5" ata 7" BH...$599.00

R.A.K....Ready...Aim...Kill
4 pin Sight 
Rest
Quiver
Stab.
Sling
Peep
D-Loop


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks nice. Do you have the mass weight spec for the Specialist?


----------



## C-Town Trucker (Nov 6, 2007)

new string silencers.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

C-Town Trucker said:


> new string silencers.


Yes they have new string silencers...look real strong and seen to do a good job


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the specs...but it isn't very pleasing aesthetically. At least not to me...:teeth:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

PB26 said:


> Looks nice. Do you have the mass weight spec for the Specialist?


Not sure...its in the 4's ....4.2 or 4.5? ...sorry


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

i am loving it!!!!!!! LOL, anymore???


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

The HeartBreaker is going to be a Great lady's bow...it shot as fast as the D350 at the same Draws 26 and 27 at 60lbs....


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> The HeartBreaker is going to be a Great lady's bow...it shot as fast as the D350 at the same Draws 26 and 27 at 60lbs....


lol we have seen the heartbreaker. More? Another mid-range bow?


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

What's the draw length range for the assassin?


----------



## 09Admiral (Apr 29, 2010)

more!! more!!! more!!!!


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

android said:


> is it true that the center pivots are no longer?


I'm guessing the flagship bow is going to be a newly designed center pivot. 3rd Gen. At least I hope.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

A full pic of the assasin please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## captainron62 (Nov 18, 2007)

Amen brother, really like what BT has cookin so far.!!


----------



## animal killer (Sep 16, 2009)

looks great!!! I havent even had a chance to shoot the destroyer and i wanna shoot these new guys now


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

x-it said:


> A full pic of the assasin please!!!!!!!!!!


pics


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

i might fail a class because of this thread LOL, i have a project due tomorrow thats a BIG project, and im checking back here instead of doing it! i love the looks of all the new bows and def hope the flagship is a new style center pivot bow!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

so, bow tech has given up on the military names for their bows?


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I like the specialist...very nice specs.
Hows the draw cycle?
What is the MSRP?


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

carlosii said:


> so, bow tech has given up on the military names for their bows?


not every bow has a military name from them, but Specialist is, and you never know what else is gonna come out


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

so, is bowtech still gonna offer all the color choices on the assain such as optifade?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

possum boy said:


> i love the looks of all the new bows and def hope the flagship is a new style center pivot bow!


I hope so to....Im sure it's going to be cool...


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Boy that specialist has my bowtech fever BURNING

I'll take the specialist + a couple cable spreaders get rid of the flex guard and viola shear awesomeness 

Binary shoot thru

I'll be shooting this bow forsure


----------



## Bowtech's#1 (Feb 21, 2008)

What about the CP bows????


----------



## ls3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Alright come on the suspence is killin me. Good thing I got my hunter saftey vest on


----------



## Uncle Fen (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like a bar type cable guide with rollers?Recessed into the riser..:secret:


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Bowtech's#1 said:


> What about the CP bows????


We will have to wait and see on that:wink:


----------



## ls3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Assasin is sweett lookin


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

This is like watching the charger game...


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

bowsmith said:


> No...it's the S.......oops, almost said it.. :zip: Don't know if pics are supposed to be out yet... :wink:


SQUADRON????.....


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

subscribed lovin the new bows


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

IVhunter said:


> nice...a longer ata destroyer possibly? :darkbeer:


No way.....that riser doesn't look nearly as reflexed as a Destroyer......probably has a 7.5"+ brace height.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

can i get a 27.5 draw out of the HeartBreaker looks great any cp bows out


----------



## glock-cop (Apr 7, 2010)

C-Town Trucker said:


> I wonder if this is how Brett Favre felt waiting for a return text message from that girl? Anticipation!


LMAO:set1_rolf2:


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

CherryJu1ce said:


> I like the specs...but it isn't very pleasing aesthetically. At least not to me...:teeth:


Better hope and pray I don't post a pic of that '98 Bengal of yours......:vom:.


----------



## bustn'nocks (May 11, 2010)

no body likes a tease


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

redman said:


> can i get a 27.5 draw out of the HeartBreaker looks great any cp bows out


No I think it only goes to 27" and max 60lbs...the assassin will get there.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

What are the draw length's for these bows?


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

so is bowtech really holding their flasgship bow until the ATA show???I hope not, because I dont wanna buy the D350 and then want to get the flagship when i comes out.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Archery xxx

Could you post a pic of the specialist at full draw?

Those limbs sure seem more traditional instead of parallel
Man I can't wait to shoot one, this could be the only bow this year that might unseat my Zeus


----------



## Rut Addiction (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm wondering if the specialist will cover the long draw guys out to 32"?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Koontzy said:


> so is bowtech really holding their flasgship bow until the ATA show???I hope not, because I dont wanna buy the D350 and then want to get the flagship when i comes out.


YES they are waiting and so should you.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Earl Fouraker said:


> I'm wondering if the specialist will cover the long draw guys out to 32"?


No I think 25-30.5 draw.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

KurtVL said:


> Archery xxx
> 
> Could you post a pic of the specialist at full draw?
> 
> ...


Sorry I didn't get any pics of us shooting the bow. I shot the camo one it was nice,it feels FAST...I like the draw stops on the cam..you can really get the feel you want with them.


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

archeryxXx said:


> Sorry I didn't get any pics of us shooting the bow. I shot the camo one it was nice,it feels FAST...I like the draw stops on the cam..you can really get the feel you want with them.


Letoff adjustable ?

How is the valley?

Is the limb angle more upright like the pix kinda show ?


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Am I seeing that right? $599 for the package? Is that MSRP?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

dhayse32 said:


> Am I seeing that right? $599 for the package? Is that MSRP?


yes on the Assassin and Heart Breaker R.A.K....599. is MAP


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

KurtVL said:


> Letoff adjustable ?
> 
> How is the valley?
> 
> Is the limb angle more upright like the pix kinda show ?


1 yes and no by moving the draw stop peg....its not like 65% and then 80%
2 good you can make it short or longer
3 yes


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

What is the weight of the Assassin?


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> Hey I think this is worken...we scored 17-12...lets go Bucs.
> 
> bigger pic of the grip area


OH, great they didn't drop the FLX guard. That's the one single thing I wanted them to do................


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

dhayse32 said:


> What is the weight of the Assassin?


fully loaded bow R.A.K is 4.2lbs bare bow is like 3.6 or 3.8


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

archeryxXx said:


> pics


Thank you brother and how does it shoot. Will you be able to buy the bare bow and wonder how much. I cant wait till my dealer gets them in.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> OH, great they didn't drop the FLX guard. That's the one single thing I wanted them to do................


Really? have you shot there bows with it? I think it is one thing that really helped there bows shoot....the Assassin doesn't have it so your in luck there.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

x-it said:


> Thank you brother and how does it shoot. Will you be able to buy the bare bow and wonder how much. I cant wait till my dealer gets them in.


Assassin and Heart Breaker are sold R.A.K only


----------



## dhayse32 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info, just a little shocked on the price. How does the Assassin shoot?


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Ya 599 is not bad price looks like good blade pin sight. Hows the shot dead in the hand more info please I need more. Its faster than my tribute and does the cam have rotating mods are there smooth and speed mods. This is about the Assassin! Thanks.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

archeryxXx said:


> Really? have you shot there bows with it? I think it is one thing that really helped there bows shoot....the Assassin doesn't have it so your in luck there.


Yep. I have shot the bows with the FLX. It humms at the shot. It makes them less smoothe than the pre-FLX models, and it's not even needed. It has no positive benefits in my opinion. I think they should make it an option whether you get the FLX, a reg roller guard or a traditional cable slide. Don't get me wrong though, the new bows look AWSOME and I would still like to shoot them.... thanks for posting pics man. 

Later,
Bowman.


----------



## BowTechCDR (Apr 26, 2010)

What's the price point looking like on the Specialist?


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

BowTechCDR said:


> What's the price point looking like on the Specialist?


Yeap price ?


----------



## blasterak (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice! Thanks for the pics, looks like i'll possibly be buying me a new bow again in a few months!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

BowTechCDR said:


> What's the price point looking like on the Specialist?


not sure on the cost of that bow. I do not like posting the price of bows like this not sure if they have a MAP or not ...I would call your dealers Mon.


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Are there any new Center-Pivot bows out this year? I would REALLY like to know!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Are there any new Center-Pivot bows out this year? I would REALLY like to know!


I have heard yes and it is going to be awesome. I am still keeping my matrix for hunting and am ordering an alphaelite but im gonna like shooting them and setting them up for others.

To the OP, for some reason i remember the assissin's cams being different on the bow that we got into the shop. Ill have to double check when im in there next.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

x-it said:


> Ya 599 is not bad price looks like good blade pin sight. Hows the shot dead in the hand more info please I need more. Its faster than my tribute and does the cam have rotating mods are there smooth and speed mods. This is about the Assassin! Thanks.


The bow feels good it feels like the Tribute at full draw HARD stops but faster.....Its pretty cool price like the Tomkat small like the Tribute and fast like the Allegiance


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Are there any new Center-Pivot bows out this year? I would REALLY like to know!


NO...they did not have any Center Pivot bows...all we can do is hope the Flagship bow is a CP ...we will see at the ATA


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

sorry for my ignorance but what's R.A.K. mean?


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ready, Aim, Kill....


----------



## Deadeye1205 (Dec 13, 2007)

switchraph said:


> sorry for my ignorance but what's R.A.K. mean?


Ready...Aim....Kill


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

ok so it's a ready to shoot package, it seem to be pretty well priced at 600$


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Some good looking bows they have coming out. Really like the looks of the Specialist for a target bow.


----------



## Wuffypot (Aug 12, 2006)

Will they have a 40" ATA bow this year?


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

haven't seen anything to get me really excited! Really curious about target bow. Stick with constitution or brigadier. Longer A to A. Hope this isn't a sign of whats to come.


----------



## Mikegb88 (Aug 17, 2007)

Really liken the target bow. Looks highly tunable and accurate incorporating the new style cams and axles with the flx guard. If I ever get the money for a target bow, that looks like the one.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

Hoosier bowman said:


> Yep. I have shot the bows with the FLX. It humms at the shot. It makes them less smoothe than the pre-FLX models, and it's not even needed. It has no positive benefits in my opinion. I think they should make it an option whether you get the FLX, a reg roller guard or a traditional cable slide. Don't get me wrong though, the new bows look AWSOME and I would still like to shoot them.... thanks for posting pics man.
> 
> Later,
> 
> ...


Wrong... The flex guard greatly reduces lateral torque on the cables at full draw. When you draw the bow back and you reach the valley, where do you think all of that stored energy goes? Most of the load is held by the cables. With a traditional roller guard with no give, the cables are pulled hard to the side causing bad lateral nock travel and giving you a bow that tunes to the inside most of the time. With the flex guard, the cables are allowed to move in toward the center of bow therefore, eliminating a lot of lateral torque. The result is a bow that tunes much easier, tunes right down the middle of the shelf, and has a more forgiving spine tolerance. All of these things, I've seen first hand in our shop. We've seen some setups that you would never expect to tune because of drastically stiff or weak spines. They have all tuned up perfectly out of the Destroyer. And I'm not sure what you've shot, but not a single destroyer we've set up has had a hum after the shot and not one customer has mentioned this. Any differences in the draw are the result of cam design, not the roller guard used.

Oh and I don't shoot a destroyer


----------



## Monsterbuck48 (Sep 26, 2010)

wow bowtech really looks good this year. that assasin is just sick


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

I like the looks of the specialist. It will be mine.


----------



## NKYBOWHUNTER (Jul 21, 2004)

archeryxXx said:


> The HeartBreaker is going to be a Great lady's bow...it shot as fast as the D350 at the same Draws 26 and 27 at 60lbs....


I always thought that you lost about 10fps per inch of draw length. Wouldn't the D350 at 27" be around 320ish with an IBO arrow?


----------



## Termie (Jan 21, 2006)

The Heart breaker seems to have similar specs to the equalizer which is a great thing. Has anyone been able to compare the draw cycles between the heartbreaker and the equalizer? Im hoping its a slightly easier draw for my wife.


----------



## $bowhunter$ (Jun 28, 2010)

ok ok. those are the bowtech bows. bowtech owns diamond so whats diamond come out with?


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

I am going to have a real tuff time trying not to order that specialist


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

I like the Specialist too. It will be an excellent target bow.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wango tango (Jun 28, 2009)

Me want destroyerized center pivot!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> pics


Look at that string angle. To short for me.


----------



## bowtech-ford (Jan 30, 2008)

that Specialist looks pretty sweet, but I really hope they come out with at new longer ATA target bow that will got to 32" draw length. Us long draw guys have kinda been left in the dark the last few years!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> The HeartBreaker is going to be a Great lady's bow...it shot as fast as the D350 at the same Draws 26 and 27 at 60lbs....


That is just like an Equalizer then. Would be interesting to find out what is the empty mass weight of the bow.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> The HeartBreaker is going to be a Great lady's bow...it shot as fast as the D350 at the same Draws 26 and 27 at 60lbs....


Also is the grip a full size one like the Equalizer, or a petite one like the Razor's Edge. Not all short people have small hands.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Absolutely awesome! I love the Axle-To-Axle Length!! Perfect. Great Brace Height too..330-IBO is a great speed to ensure shooting 280'ish speed at 28.5-29" DL and using a vast array of arrows. I LIKE THIS VERY MUCH!!!!:thumbs_up:dancing:


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

wango tango said:


> Me want destroyerized center pivot!


Me too. With just a little massaging of the cam for a "no hump" feel.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

so that heart break bow is like over 340 ibo right????? im going to have to look into that bow. want a new hunting bow and at those specs and price it sounds like a winner. hope the local shop gets a few in so i can try them out

wonder what speeds i can get with it maxed at at a 26.75dl and a 400 gr arrow. if i could get aabove 270 at those spec i will be pumped.


----------



## Karbon (Jul 5, 2006)

Oh damn... looks like I'll need to order another bow soon.


----------



## Ranger Link (Sep 11, 2009)

Can't wait to see the flagship. I hope it is a center pivot.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like Bowtech sells will be through the roof with the RAK line. I hope they can keep up with demand!


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Karbon said:


> Oh damn... looks like I'll need to order another bow soon.


I knew that you couldn't and wouldn't be through ordering!:nixon:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

If the heartbreaker is the new ladies bow they've been talking about it looks too short for me. I like the look of the specialist and can't wait to try one and see what the flagship is. Any idea on price of the specialist?


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Will these have the same mod lockers that are shearing off on the Destroyers?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Waynebow said:


> Will these have the same mod lockers that are shearing off on the Destroyers?


Actually, they're not lockers. They are there for markers only, so you'll know what slot the module is in. Been shooting my 350 with one broke off for 6 months with no problem what so ever.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

NKYBOWHUNTER said:


> I always thought that you lost about 10fps per inch of draw length. Wouldn't the D350 at 27" be around 320ish with an IBO arrow?


xXx said it is 308fps which is just like an Equalizer at 27". This is speed for 60lb, not 70lb. 

I am surprise that being 2.5 inch ATA shorter than Equalizer (30.5" vs 33"ATA), it is still listed as 3.5lb mass weight which is the same as Equalizer.
What is the extra stuff on the Heartbreaker that makes the weight equal ?


----------



## switchraph (Feb 14, 2006)

PoppieWellie said:


> xXx said it is 308fps which is just like an Equalizer at 27". This is speed for 60lb, not 70lb.
> 
> I am surprise that being 2.5 inch ATA shorter than Equalizer (30.5" vs 33"ATA), it is still listed as 3.5lb mass weight which is the same as Equalizer.
> What is the extra stuff on the Heartbreaker that makes the weight equal ?


probably a beefier riser


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Jhorne said:


> Actually, they're not lockers. They are there for markers only, so you'll know what slot the module is in. Been shooting my 350 with one broke off for 6 months with no problem what so ever.


The ones Ive seen the mod rotated a bit and that cant be good, I mean if it CAN move...., if crappy engineering and QC is OK for you thats your right, Its Unacceptable to me.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Waynebow said:


> The ones Ive seen the mod rotated a bit and that cant be good, I mean if it CAN move...., if crappy engineering and QC is OK for you thats your right, Its Unacceptable to me.


Well excuse me. But if the module rotated, it's because the screws were loose.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

They'll stop at nothing to slow down a Bowtech thread. As jhorne said, it is because the screws in the module got lose.


----------



## ScarletArrows (May 25, 2007)

module on the Destroyer was sloted, and groved for screw settings... it could NOT be moved after the "little red marker arm" broke for whatever reason.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

I can not wait to shoot the Specialist!!!


----------



## bubba05 (Oct 17, 2010)

nice lookin bows


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

TAYLOR CO. said:


> I can not wait to shoot the Specialist!!!


I wonder if it will be the only target bow or will the flagship be a target bow also. If only I knew.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Jhorne said:


> I wonder if it will be the only target bow or will the flagship be a target bow also. If only I knew.


Yeah, me too! This bow's specs are perfect to me! I am betting they'll be a CP w/33-34" ATA in the 360 range...Just a guess though.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Jhorne said:


> Well excuse me. But if the module rotated, it's because the screws were loose.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341169
There you go, you can go put this guys mind at ease. Were your screws loose when your tab sheared off?????lol
R&D ain't what it used to be. Come ON BT


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

I am headed over to my dealer as soon as possible this week! My hubby got to shoot the assassin and I want to shoot the specialist!


----------



## shwillbur7 (Jan 18, 2010)

im pumped to see what bowtech does this year


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Stubby'smom said:


> I am headed over to my dealer as soon as possible this week! My hubby got to shoot the assassin and I want to shoot the specialist!


I am not sure they will have bows at dealers yet...Bowtech really hasn't even debuted their bows yet..I am excited to see a Brigadier/Old Glory on steroids with Hardcore limbs!!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Today is not the day on all except the flagship?


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Waynebow said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341169
> There you go, you can go put this guys mind at ease. Were your screws loose when your tab sheared off?????lol
> R&D ain't what it used to be. Come ON BT


I see you shoot a Hoyt. Don't know why you would say anything negative about a Bowtech. I looked back at some of your old posts and seem you have a lot of negativity towards a lot of things.


----------



## 0zarks2 (Feb 9, 2007)

My local dealer DOES have an Assassin in his shop so there are some out there.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Waynebow said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1341169
> There you go, you can go put this guys mind at ease. Were your screws loose when your tab sheared off?????lol
> R&D ain't what it used to be. Come ON BT


Ask him if this had anything to do with it.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1337592


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Stubby'smom said:


> Today is not the day on all except the flagship?


That's what I had heard too! But we'll see. archerXXX is a dealer and PSE pro-staffer and he visited the plant the other day(last yr. too)..they'll prolly be some other stuff on these bows some time today. Hopefully!


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Is Mossy Oak an option or the standard camo ?????
Thanks


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Deadeye1205 said:


> Im peeing myself right now. Go dolphins.


Boy, did they ever get robbed......by Pittsburg officials no less. The guy signaled TD way too soon and then they didn't follow up with who recovered the football which was quite obvious. That one play decided the game for Pittsburg. What a big bonehead by the refs.


----------



## Waynebow (Mar 9, 2010)

Jhorne said:


> Well did you ask him?http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1337592


Ask him what???
What no answer on the recalls?lol


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> Also is the grip a full size one like the Equalizer, or a petite one like the Razor's Edge. Not all short people have small hands.


full size grip same as the Assassin ...bare bow is 3.6lbs or 3.8lbs


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats the minimum draw length on the Hart Breaker?


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

archeryxXx said:


> full size grip same as the Assassin ...bare bow is 3.6lbs or 3.8lbs


compare the Assassin draw and hold,,,,,too the two 2010 Destroyers.......how does than cam compare too the overdrive Binary?


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

LeadSled1 said:


> Whats the minimum draw length on the Hart Breaker?


22"-27" 60lbs max.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

archeryxXx said:


> 22"-27" 60lbs max.


Are there going to be anymore announcements brother? Thanks for what you already shared!!! Trey


----------



## bowdude (Jan 9, 2004)

Specialist 7.5 brace 37.5 ata 330 Ibo 26 to 30.5" draw map $949


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

deerheaven said:


> compare the Assassin draw and hold,,,,,too the two 2010 Destroyers.......how does than cam compare too the overdrive Binary?


everyone likes something different, the Assassin has a draw stop that hits the limb like the Allegiance so for most guys they will hold this bow better, I like the feel of the Binary Overdrive on the back wall. as for draw both are nice..not as nice as my PSE but nice...lol


----------



## bowdude (Jan 9, 2004)

Heartbreaker 7" brace 30.5 ata 305 Ibo at 27" draw 22.5-27" with rak pkge 599 map


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

alwayslookin said:


> Is Mossy Oak an option or the standard camo ?????
> Thanks


Yes Mossy Oak is Standard camo


----------



## 3dpro (May 29, 2006)

tell me the 340 and 350 are still in the lineup


----------



## bowdude (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes the destroyers are!


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

3dpro said:


> tell me the 340 and 350 are still in the lineup


Yes


----------



## 3dpro (May 29, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 3dpro (May 29, 2006)

do you have a pic of the 2011 d350 did they change anything


----------



## whatever (Oct 29, 2009)

Tell me archeryxXx, do you know if the Specialist is the top of the range target bow or do they have something higher.


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

any Diamond 2011 bows yet?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

Now I have a problem.
I have 3 commanders, a guardian and constitution.
Now do I go for the 340 destroyer or the specialist.
Was thinking of getting for shooting 3D and field archery.
The Connie is for indoor the commanders are all rounders.
Oh how do I decide.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Well I was hoping to get a Specialist but if the draw length stops at 30.5" that puts an end to that.:thumbs_do


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

reckless said:


> Now I have a problem.
> I have 3 commanders, a guardian and constitution.
> Now do I go for the 340 destroyer or the specialist.
> Was thinking of getting for shooting 3D and field archery.
> ...


The Specialist is going to be a great bow for both 3-D and field.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

whatever said:


> Tell me archeryxXx, do you know if the Specialist is the top of the range target bow or do they have something higher.


If I was Bowtech it would be The Target bow for the year and the Flagship bow should be a GREAT Hunting bow. But now what kind of Target bow do you want, is it for 3-D? cuz then you can use any fast bow. But if you are shooting Spots then the Specialist is the bow from Bowtech.


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

kris bassett said:


> Well I was hoping to get a Specialist but if the draw length stops at 30.5" that puts an end to that.:thumbs_do


I feel for ya...but bow co. feel there are more guys at 25-26 then 31-32...the thing is I dont know why they make bows 37-40" ata that go dow to 25" draw? If I had a 25" draw I would want a bow in 34-37" ata


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

deerheaven said:


> any Diamond 2011 bows yet?


NO all the Diamond bows will show that the ATA show Jan 6-8th


----------



## full moon (Feb 10, 2004)

archeryxXx said:


> NO all the Diamond bows will show that the ATA show Jan 6-8th


thank you have a good day.....


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

I just figured a 37" ATA bow would go farther than that. I'm a 31.5" shooter. Oh well I guess I'll have to keep up the search.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Got to get in touch with bowdude wed. down there at Circle C in Folkston, GA.


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

kris bassett said:


> I just figured a 37" ATA bow would go farther than that. I'm a 31.5" shooter. Oh well I guess I'll have to keep up the search.


Check out the K&K Vindicator, rumor has it that it would go up to 32" DL. With 85% let off.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

The Specialist, to me, sounds like a good all purpose bow.

Does anyone know if it will be offered in camo? Anyone know what the standard and optional camo patterns will be for 2011?


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

Panzer 4 said:


> The Specialist, to me, sounds like a good all purpose bow.
> 
> Does anyone know if it will be offered in camo? Anyone know what the standard and optional camo patterns will be for 2011?


See post #252 Mossy Oak standard. Not sure on the optional patterns.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks...

Do you know which Mossy Oak pattern... I hope that it is not the one that I am thinking.

Hopefully Optifade Forrest will be an option on more of the bows. I really like the D340, but want something with a little longer BH. The Specialist looks nice. 

I don't know why I am fretting- The money won't be available until early January, so maybe the flagship bow??? It depends on what it is.


----------



## MrBowtech2008 (Feb 13, 2010)

ArcheryxXx

Do u know when they are releasing their 2011 line. It was the 25th wasn't it?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hopefully you can order a shooter bow in MO Treestand.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

archeryxXx said:


> Ok thats all I got....
> 3 new bows
> The Specialist...37.5" ata with 7.25"BH 330 IBO
> Assassin....R.A.K....333 IBO.30.5".ata ....7" BH ......$599.00
> ...


The limb pockets are awesome looking. Nice!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

That black Specialist is sweet!


Wish I could get a MO Treestand with black limb.


----------



## Bigballer (Jul 24, 2007)

So why is the specialist $350 more than the other bows? I was interested until I saw that price. 
BB


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

Bigballer said:


> So why is the specialist $350 more than the other bows? I was interested until I saw that price.
> BB


its roughly the same price as the destroyers

The other bows are for the value customer


----------



## CamoFreak117 (Oct 25, 2010)

I hope there in MO Break Up Infinity. That's an amazing pattern.


----------



## LeadSled1 (Jan 3, 2008)

archeryxXx said:


> 22"-27" 60lbs max.


If the kid sees that I am in trouble. Man I would like to see that with a 6" brace height, 265fps at 22". Heart Attack?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

I was told by my dealer (and a few other people) that the Specialist has the same cams as the Destroyer. Well, I just looked at the pics of both bows, and the cams are obviously not the same. So, is this incorrect information, or will the Destroyer have new cams this year?

Anybody have info that can help clarify?


----------



## reckless (Jul 8, 2006)

I think they are pretty much the same as the destroyer there is a difference.
with the string stop guides as there two rows of them.
i think one is for 80% let off and the others for 65%.
but then i could be wrong. usually am.
but they are the overdrive, geared binary.


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

They appear to have different profiles, but it is hard for me to tell, exactly.


----------



## alwayslookin (May 28, 2003)

Thanks for the camo clarification.........this is going to be interesting......back to Mossy Oak !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

man those are some really nice looking bows!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

One of my teammates and I pulled the trigger on the Specialist today with maybe one more waiting in the wing. He is getting a black ops and I'm opting for MO Treestand with black limbs. :tongue:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

The Specialist has the same overdrive binary system but a smaller version than the destroyers. It also has the ability to fine tune the draw stops for changing the let off.

Cant wait I should have one in a couple weeks as a shop shooter.


----------



## john5mt (Dec 9, 2009)

> No...it's the S.......oops, almost said it.. Don't know if pics are supposed to be out yet...


The slayer?

Kind of in the same thought process as destroyer and assassin?


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

archeryxXx : at this time - the new Assassin has this design/cams correct ??? thanks


----------



## texaskid95 (Dec 11, 2007)

XXX 

Will the assassin and HB fit stores soon or the week of the asa? Thank man


----------



## psevandine (Jan 23, 2010)

The cams on the assassin look like the old x-force HF cams


----------



## mas2757 (Jul 5, 2010)

What do you guys think the specs will be on the Bowtech's 2011 flagship bow?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

mas2757 said:


> What do you guys think the specs will be on the Bowtech's 2011 flagship bow?


33" ATA

6.75" bh

360 fps

called the Devistator


----------



## mas2757 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm hoping for:

35" ATA
7.5" bh
330 fps

deadly quiet and smooth!


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

mas2757 said:


> i'm hoping for:
> 
> 35" ata
> 7.5" bh
> ...


x2!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

psevandine said:


> The cams on the assassin look like the old x-force HF cams


yep, they do...and the risers on some look like the waffle iron risers on another brands bow?


----------



## hoffman80 (Aug 22, 2010)

sagecreek said:


> 33" ATA
> 
> 6.75" bh
> 
> ...



um please yes lol


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Devastator.

I spelled it wrong. lain:


----------



## toad400 (Dec 11, 2004)

texaskid95 said:


> XXX
> 
> Will the assassin and HB fit stores soon or the week of the asa? Thank man



I was told I will have some assasins in by the second week of Nov.



mas2757 said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> 35" ATA
> 7.5" bh
> ...


These specs are close to the specialist, it will be 37.5 a-a 330 fps 7.5 " brace


----------



## K9-1 (Mar 22, 2009)

john5mt said:


> The slayer?
> 
> Kind of in the same thought process as destroyer and assassin?


Nope it starts with an "I"


----------



## Amtb17 (Oct 1, 2010)

i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

mas2757 said:


> I'm hoping for:
> 
> 35" ATA
> 7.5" bh
> ...


It is called K&K Vindicator, except the speed is more like 345fps than 330fps


----------



## archeryxXx (May 24, 2007)

PoppieWellie said:


> It is called K&K Vindicator, except the speed is more like 345fps than 330fps


so you are hoping for a bow too...lol


----------



## HAIRY_BEAVER (Aug 24, 2010)

*what a joke*



PoppieWellie said:


> It is called K&K Vindicator, except the speed is more like 345fps than 330fps




Excellent track record of honesty and integrity. I own the company, I don't own the company, aaah wait my wife owns the company,, oh wait she doesn't either. How many times does history have to repeat itself?????


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Kevin's story changing or people needlessly talking crap about him?

:izza:


HAIRY_BEAVER said:


> Excellent track record of honesty and integrity. I own the company, I don't own the company, aaah wait my wife owns the company,, oh wait she doesn't either. * How many times does history have to repeat itself?????*


----------



## sliverpicker (Oct 19, 2008)

Amtb17 said:


> i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


If it is...I owe Panzer 4 a dollar...cause I would order 1 in January...


----------



## BowButla (Aug 5, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> so you are hoping for a bow too...lol


Me too.................


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Amtb17 said:


> i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


You have no idea how badly I hope you are right on this one.


----------



## wdriver (Aug 21, 2008)

Amtb17 said:


> i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


Hopefully around 34 - 35 - 36 inches axle to axle....


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Center pivot, over drive binaries, 34+ ATA
Center pivot, over drive binaries, 34+ ATA
Center pivot, over drive binaries, 34+ ATA

...Oh!... Sorry!... The noises in my head get kinda loud sometimes.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

Amtb17 said:


> i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


OH boy I hope this is for real!!!! I love my general and love center pivot bows!!


----------



## Drifter0678 (Oct 2, 2009)

legois said:


> oh boy i hope this is for real!!!! I love my general and love center pivot bows!!


me too!!!!!


----------



## PoppieWellie (Sep 16, 2009)

HAIRY_BEAVER said:


> Originally Posted by PoppieWellie
> It is called K&K Vindicator, except the speed is more like 345fps than 330fps
> 
> 
> Excellent track record of honesty and integrity. I own the company, I don't own the company, aaah wait my wife owns the company,, oh wait she doesn't either. How many times does history have to repeat itself?????


The guy was expressing a dream spec., so I just give him the nearest match of bow spec I can think of.

There is no need to smear a designer, such as Kevin Strother out of petty jealousy or ignorance, if your look at the end results of his work, he is successful as a design engineer beyond anyone's wildest dream.

The companies you talked about are not owned by him, he is just like a high level employee in all three places when he left or let go. 

How many jobs have you got so far ? If it is less than three, you are too inexperienced to even make a comment like this.

If you have more than three jobs in the past, going by your own standard, is your own honesty and integrity in question as well ?


----------



## CraigL (Oct 29, 2005)

While Bowtech is waiting to release information on their new bows, they are losing HUGE amounts of sales to people who are buying the 2011s that are already released! I'm just sayin' that maybe they aren't all that smart


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

CraigL said:


> While Bowtech is waiting to release information on their new bows, they are losing HUGE amounts of sales to people who are buying the 2011s that are already released! I'm just sayin' that maybe they aren't all that smart


Really? Of the big 3 bow companies only Hoyt has released their lineup. Other smaller companies have released their new lineups but some of those bows still aren't available to buy. So I really don't think they are missing out on a HUGE amount of sales just like Mathews isn't missing out on Huge sales either by waiting to release their lineup.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

WHAT? Hoyt. PSE and MAthews are the big 3.....only Mathews hasn't released


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

trimantrekokc said:


> WHAT? Hoyt. PSE and MAthews are the big 3.....only Mathews hasn't released


I do believe that PSE is not in the same category!!


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

trimantrekokc said:


> WHAT? Hoyt. PSE and MAthews are the big 3.....only Mathews hasn't released


3 more days! epsi:

I can't wait to get my hands on a new GT!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

alphamaxhunter said:


> I do believe that PSE is not in the same category!!


wow...denial much? lets see...who has the 2 fastest bows out right now? Mathews and that's right....PSE is the top of the food chain...or do you mean the category of messed up limbs, bad string stop designs...... :darkbeer::mg:


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

They are stupid to release in 11 if they have a normal fiscal year. And if they have em ready to ship when they release then they are shooting themselves by having a high fg and lower liguidity. Cash drives the business not revenue and losing out to the competition aint smart either.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

alphamaxhunter said:


> I do believe that PSE is not in the same category!!


I agree PSE is in a higher category!
Seriously you must not have shot the newer pse bows to be making that comment.


----------



## Legois (Jun 26, 2009)

CraigL said:


> While Bowtech is waiting to release information on their new bows, they are losing HUGE amounts of sales to people who are buying the 2011s that are already released! I'm just sayin' that maybe they aren't all that smart


I think the same!


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

trimantrekokc said:


> WHAT? Hoyt. PSE and MAthews are the big 3.....only Mathews hasn't released


Uh PSE is lucky to be top 5 or 6. Go back and look at sales and actually Bowtech will top the others. IMO you have your big 3 as Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, then from 4-6 you have Elite, Strother, PSE


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Uh PSE is lucky to be top 5 or 6. Go back and look at sales and actually Bowtech will top the others. IMO you have your big 3 as Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, then from 4-6 you have Elite, Strother, PSE


oh my goodness you are DILLUSIONAL........ here..go back to your chocolate milk :darkbeer: how long have you been in archery to base your OPINION on since you have NO FACTS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Legois said:


> I think the same!


I see it every year, they are not missing the market by holding out. 
When its JAN or FEB and people have had thier 2011 for 3-5 months it's still OLD and not the newest once these manufacturers release the 2011 bows they are holding out on till 2011.
An avid archer springs for the newest, latest, and greatest no matter how much trouble he gets into with the wife or $$$$, reason the prices keep going up and we keep buying them.


----------



## utaharcher (Apr 18, 2004)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Uh PSE is lucky to be top 5 or 6. Go back and look at sales and actually Bowtech will top the others. IMO you have your big 3 as Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, then from 4-6 you have Elite, Strother, PSE


Wow! You think Strother sell more bows than Martin/Rytera? I don't think so. There is basically a big four now: Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews and PSE.


----------



## utaharcher (Apr 18, 2004)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Uh PSE is lucky to be top 5 or 6. Go back and look at sales and actually Bowtech will top the others. IMO you have your big 3 as Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, then from 4-6 you have Elite, Strother, PSE


P.S. How to we go back and look at sales from all these companies? We would love to. Are they available somewhere? Where do you get your sales figures?


----------



## Kevin Strother1 (Jun 23, 2009)

If I may comment on my old company, I believe BowTech is going to have a phenomenal year with the bows shown in this thread.
The specs, speeds and price of these models are not available from any other company, especially when you consider you get a package deal, ready to shoot for under 600.00

I really think this was the smartest move by BowTech in years.

If I made a price point bow, I would just drop it from the line instead of having bows laying around you couldn't sell.

In regards to sales of the companies, BowTech, PSE, Mathews and Hoyt have a HUGE gap between themselves and the rest of the industry. Anyone of those companies sell more bows than all of the smaller companies combined.


----------



## IVhunter (Jun 5, 2009)

trimantrekokc said:


> wow...denial much? lets see...who has the 2 fastest bows out right now? Mathews and that's right....PSE is the top of the food chain...or do you mean the category of messed up limbs, bad string stop designs...... :darkbeer::mg:


I'm referring to market share. Not who makes the fastest bows.


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

I think this guy might know what he's talking about!


Kevin Strother1 said:


> If I may comment on my old company, I believe BowTech is going to have a phenomenal year with the bows shown in this thread.
> The specs, speeds and price of these models are not available from any other company, especially when you consider you get a package deal, ready to shoot for under 600.00
> 
> I really think this was the smartest move by BowTech in years.
> ...


----------



## cman22 (Dec 10, 2008)

utaharcher said:


> P.S. How to we go back and look at sales from all these companies? We would love to. Are they available somewhere? Where do you get your sales figures?


Most companies wont release these numbers as it is a competitive disadvantage. Also if bowtech is owned by savage, they are private so good luck finding any financial info on them.


----------



## csdavis (Mar 21, 2010)

May I ask? What sight comes with the Assassin?


----------



## wacem pacem (Jun 19, 2009)

It looks like 4-Pin Tru-Glo Apex sight.


----------



## alphamaxhunter (Jan 24, 2010)

trimantrekokc said:


> wow...denial much? lets see...who has the 2 fastest bows out right now? Mathews and that's right....PSE is the top of the food chain...or do you mean the category of messed up limbs, bad string stop designs...... :darkbeer::mg:


If you check the number of bow sales for bowtech against pse you will see who is on top. You have to remember bowtech makes more than just the bowtech brand of bows!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

alphamaxhunter said:


> If you check the number of bow sales for bowtech against pse you will see who is on top. You have to remember bowtech makes more than just the bowtech brand of bows!!


But you see PSE only needs one brand unlike Bowtech. And don't start bashing again cuz I shoot a Bowtech aswell.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

x-hunta said:


> But you see PSE only needs one brand unlike Bowtech. And don't start bashing again cuz I shoot a Bowtech aswell.


So what's the difference between having "BowTech" and "Diamond", and "PSE Pro Series" and "PSE Mainline"? Same concept. One line is Pro Shop only, and the other line is available to mass merchants as well as Pro Shops.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

x-hunta said:


> But you see PSE only needs one brand unlike Bowtech. And don't start bashing again cuz I shoot a Bowtech aswell.


is that why PSE had browning and AR as side companies for years? not exactly one brand as you say, almost every company (major) has a minor company, bowtech has diamond, pse had those, mathews has mission, hoyt had reflex and now has fuse (whisper creek) so many companies have side brands, just some are not as sucsessful as diamond


----------



## avidarchers (Nov 20, 2008)

*2011 Bowtech Bow Information*

You can find the specs. for the 2011 Bowtech Bows at www.avidarchers.com


----------



## cmcmahan (Jul 3, 2008)

any hints on specs on flagship bow?


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

Any pictures of the target colors for the Specialist? I sure wish Optifade Forrest was an option on that bow...


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

alphamaxhunter said:


> If you check the number of bow sales for bowtech against pse you will see who is on top. You have to remember bowtech makes more than just the bowtech brand of bows!!


and just where do you propose we come up with these numbers? PSE, Hoyt and Mathews are all privately owner companies...not corporate sellouts....i know they make more than just bowtech bows....they also make bows for every "box store" out there...doesn't mean they make a good bow for all their outlets....  funny thing is blowie also bash PSE for making box store bows but in reality bowtech makes more models for them than PSE or any other brand ever thought about...bass pro has 4 models made just for them....Mathews, PSE and Hoyt make ZERO, NADA, NOTHING by way "special or private label" for "box stores".....


----------



## ABSU (Oct 1, 2010)

possum boy said:


> is that why PSE had browning and AR as side companies for years? not exactly one brand as you say, almost every company (major) has a minor company, bowtech has diamond, pse had those, mathews has mission, hoyt had reflex and now has fuse (whisper creek) so many companies have side brands, just some are not as sucsessful as diamond


thank you was bout to say the same thing here all the top companys all have sister companys now


----------



## squid77 (Aug 12, 2009)

archeryxXx said:


> now see what you did


Amateur "blacked out face" bow-porn


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

pabuckslayer08 said:


> Uh PSE is lucky to be top 5 or 6. Go back and look at sales and actually Bowtech will top the others. IMO you have your big 3 as Bowtech, Hoyt, Mathews, then from 4-6 you have Elite, Strother, PSE



Mathews/Hoyt/PSE & choose who you will from there. Not necessarily in that order for sales.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

I think Diamond alone sell's a ton of bows, millions of people go to these chain stores, if anybody had the numbers i bet mouths would drop.


----------



## gbow (Nov 27, 2009)

We have the new 2011 Bowtech line up!!!! The Assassin is amazing set up with Bowtech's R.A.K set up (ready aim kill) Come see us at Geauga Bow and Outdoor Sports or call us at 440-632-1245


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

gbow said:


> We have the new 2011 Bowtech line up!!!! The Assassin is amazing set up with Bowtech's R.A.K set up (ready aim kill) Come see us at Geauga Bow and Outdoor Sports or call us at 440-632-1245


Where're the pics?


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

the flagship is called the invasion


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

DannyZack said:


> the flagship is called the invasion


Really?:darkbeer:


----------



## solocam newb (Nov 2, 2009)

Lets hear more about this invasion what do you guys think it will be


----------



## mez (Feb 22, 2010)

Well I'm sure glad you can go to some random archery shop's website and see some info on the new bows. You would think the parent company would have something on their own website. This is a really dumb way to release information on your product.


----------



## DannyZack (Oct 19, 2010)

Jhorne said:


> Really?:darkbeer:


 yes


----------



## Panzer 4 (May 22, 2009)

DannyZack said:


> yes


Good response.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Talked to Chris at bowtech today and the Invasion is NOT their flagship bow. It will come out at the ATA show and not before that.


----------



## stimulater7 (Nov 5, 2010)

*intimid8er*



Amtb17 said:


> i got a little hint from my boss there flag ship bow is a center pvit bow its suposed to be like a general and captin and guardian combined with hardcore limbs flx and over drive binarys ibo 345-350


cant see it having over drive cams ....


why have a split limb centerpivot ?..and then add a yoke ?doesnt seem likely to me ?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

possum boy said:


> is that why PSE had browning and AR as side companies for years? not exactly one brand as you say, almost every company (major) has a minor company, bowtech has diamond, pse had those, mathews has mission, hoyt had reflex and now has fuse (whisper creek) so many companies have side brands, just some are not as sucsessful as diamond


 i do not consider diamond a minor company......:wink:
seriously, there are a bunch of diamond bows sold through the box stores and those numbers have to add up.


----------



## StrictBaptist (Apr 21, 2003)

blakeman said:


> Talked to Chris at bowtech today and the Invasion is NOT their flagship bow. It will come out at the ATA show and not before that.


hmmm thats od.. I have talked to bowtech and I was told that the Invasion is their flagship bow....


----------



## stanmc55 (Sep 29, 2010)

x-hunta said:


> But you see PSE only needs one brand unlike Bowtech. And don't start bashing again cuz I shoot a Bowtech aswell.


pse, browning, archery research and there may be others, all made by PSE. when Hoyt stopped their price point line(Reflex), they became the only one of top four to make only one line of bows.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2007)

So you are saying hoyt does not make a second line of bows?


stanmc55 said:


> pse, browning, archery research and there may be others, all made by PSE. when Hoyt stopped their price point line(Reflex), they became the only one of top four to make only one line of bows.


----------

